# This or That?



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Game time!  I'll post two breeds and the next person to post chooses the breed that they would rather own from the two I posted and then they post 2 more breeds and then the next poster repeats the process by choosing one breed and posting two more...and on.
Oh, and no mixed breeds.
Guess I'll start!

Papillon or Doberman?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Papillon.

German Shepherd or Siberian Husky?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd rather have a German Shepherd.

Chinese Crested or Italian Greyhound?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

German Shepherd

EDIT


ack Nargle and I posted at the same time lol.. Italian Greyhound!!


Norwegian Elkhound or Keeshond?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Keeshond.

Pug or French Bulldog?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Totally Keeshond, one of my favorite breeds 

EDIT: Darn it, Kumasmom posted before me, lol! I'd have to go with French Bulldog, gotta love those bat ears! 

Tibetan Spaniel or Japanese chin?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Norwegian elkhound. The keeshond has too much fur for me.

ETA: GAH! You guys are FAST! Umm... Pug and Tibetan!

Norrbottenspets or Jindo?

(I almost bought a norrbottenspets before I settled on a Brittany... seriously.)


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

I had to google both of those. on looks alone, Jindo.

rottweiler or doberman pinscher?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Doberman.

Australian Shepherd or Belgian Malinois?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Doberman. They are so gorgeous. They are 4rd on my faves list.

Haha, again! Aussie. My 3rd fave breed.

Chinese Crested or Mexican Hairless?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Chineses Crested.

Standard Poodle or Bernese Mountain Dog?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Bernese Mountain Dog.

Golden Ditzhound or Flat Coated Retreiver?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Whats a golden Ditzhound?

Since google doesn't know I choose FCR

oops forgot my two... APBT or Chihuahua?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

APBT 

chihuahua or Pomeranian?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Even though I own a chihuahua I'm going to have to go with pom,

Akita or Rottie?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Chi. Edit: Damn! And god.. I really couldn't pick between a Rot and an Akita. Love love love. 

Irish Wolfhound or a great Pyr?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Irish wolf hound.

dachshund or great dane?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Dachshund, preferably long haired!

Borzoi or Afgan Hound?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the look of the borzoi better, but I am not a huge fan of either breed.

Beagle or Basset?

Re: Golden Ditzhound or Flat Coated Retreiver: ask Shaina, she knows!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Borzoi 

JRT or Aussie?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

RBark said:


> *Golden Ditzhound* or Flat Coated Retreiver?


Hahaha! I'd take Kim AND Cheeseface!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

ACK!! Squeeker got me!!

Beagle

NOW, JRTor Aussie?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Aussie again!!

Weimaraner or Great Dane?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Weim!!


spinone italiano or Mastiff?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Mastiff.

German Shorthaired Pointer or Lab?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

GSP.


Airedale or border terrier?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Ooh, that's a toughy! I think I'll go with Border Terrier.

Pembroke Welsh Corgi or Schipperke?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi although love Schipperkes

Border collie or Bearded collie?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Border!

Smooth Collie or FCR?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

FCR (on looks alone because I don't know the breeds )

Samoyed or Siberian?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Samoyed, but hard one!

Brittany or Springer?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Again on looks alone the Brittany for sure 

Black Russian Terrier or Giant Schnauzer?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Giant Schnauzer


Norwegian buhund or Anatolian Shepherd?


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Has it slowed down enough that it's safe to post? 

I had to look up both, but would go with the Norwegian buhund.

Between some little guys: minpin or chi?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Chihuahua. 

Great Pyrenees or Great Dane?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

great dane

american bulldog or bull terrier?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bull terrier.. Love the face.

EBD or Boston Terrier?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Boston all the way 

Basset Hound or PBGV?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Basset, not a fan of the Griffons

Dalmatian or Rhodesian?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Rhodesian!


Irish Wolfhound or Beauceron?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a tough one! I really admire both, but I think I have to say Rhodesian.

(In that case, Wolfhound!)

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever or Curly Coated Retriever?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Duck Tolling Retriever.

Bloodhound or Basset hound?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

bloodhound

American Hairless Terrier or chinese crested?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Beauceron! There are two that frequent the dog park near us... gorgeous and well trained dogs!

Oops! american hairless, I had to google them and they are much more attractive than the mexican hairless!

Poodle or PWD?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Chinese Crested! Awesome little dogs 

Oops! Squeeker posted before me lol! I'll have to go with Poodle!

St. Bernard or Malamute?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Mal, but ONLY because of the St. Bernard drool.

Viszla or GSP?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Saint! I'm scared of Malamutes and all. 

Cavalier or Pap?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

pap. probably one of the few toys I could own.

Australian Cattle Dog or Australian Shepherd


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Australian shepherd 

Belgian Terv. or Akita?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Belgian Tervuran. Beautiful dogs!

American Eskimo Dog or Samoyed?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

American eskimo.

Vizsla or GSP?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Vizsla beautiful dogs!!!


Pharaoh Hound or english shepherd?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Pharoah... they are so impressive looking!

Mini Aussie or Labradoodle?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Labradoodle. I've met some pleasant ones, whereas the only mini aussie I know is nicknamed "Stu." (For stupid.)

Samoyed or American Eskimo Dog?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

American Eskimo

BTW Squeeker - the OP asked for no mixed breeds, I believe.  Because then, I'm pretty sure a great deal of people would like to choose the "mutt" option.

Chinook or Puli?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

puli!!! very cute dogs


Dutch Shepherd or Old English Sheepdog


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Dutch Shepherd, based on looks and temperament, though I don't think I could personally handle one.

Pug or Beagle?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Dutch Shepherd.. just because I like less hair.

Sheltie or Aussie?

Darn Equinox...

Pug all the way!!

Ok now SHeltie or Aussie?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Aussie of course 

elkhound or Chinese Shar-Peis?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Oohh I love Chinese Shar-pei

Wolf hound or Afghan Hound?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

love the way both of those breeds look but Afghan Hound

Weimaraner or whippet?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Weim.. just bc I go for bigger dogs usually.

English Mastiff or Dogue de Bordeaux (i hope I spelled it right)?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

English Mastiff love the look of them. but Dogue de Bordeaux are also very pretty i like you spelled that right 


Native American Indian Dog or Newfoundland?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Newfie! 

Catahoula Leaopard Dog or Beagle?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Newfoundland dog all the way!! 

GSD or Belgian Malinois

Oops, I was too slow - Catahoula Leopard Dog because I like how they look and I don't think I could handle the baying!

same dogs as above


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

GSD.. just because I'm more familiar with them.

Chihuahua or Whippet?


----------



## bmdmom (Nov 15, 2009)

Whippet.

Greater Swiss or Berner?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Swissie. I'm getting lazier and lazier about grooming these days.

Ibizan hound or Pharaoh Hound?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll go with the Ibizan Hound.

Pyrenean Shepherd or Cairn Terrier?


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Almost embarassed to admit - I'd like the cairn terrier. I've liked them since I was much younger.

Weim has been up a few times, but how about: Weim or vizsla?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a toughie, love the looks of both. I guess I'll go with Weim.

Eurasier or Canadian Eskimo Dog?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll go with the Eurasier.

Komondor or Spinone Italiano?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Spinone.. I really don't go for the "dreds" look of the komondor.

American Bulldog or Boxer?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

American Bulldog.

German Pinscher or English Shepherd Dog?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

German Pinscher. Just bc of looks.

Ok... German Pinscher or Doberman Pinscher?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

dobe

Dogo Argentino or Dogue de Bordeaux?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Dogue de Bordeaux! Love em'.

Olde English Bull Dogge or French Bull Dog?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

French Bull Dog

Basenji or Rat Terrier?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Totally Rat Terrier 

Golden Retriever or Lab?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

The "Air Buddies" movies have ruined me..going with the Retrievers on this one..

Chinese Crested, or a Xoloitzcunitli(ANY size)?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Still gonna go with the chinese crested.. the mexican hairless freak me out for some reason (the same for hairless cats)...

Lab or GSD?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> Still gonna go with the chinese crested.. the mexican hairless freak me out for some reason (the same for hairless cats)...
> 
> Lab or GSD?


I just love the punk rocker hair that the Cresteds have 

I'd probably go with the GSD.

Pekingese or Shih tsu?


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Pekingese

Dachshund or Anatolian Shepherd?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Anatolian

Dalmatian or Greyhound?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Greyhound 

Irish Wolfhound or Chow?


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Wolfhound

Norwegian Elkhound or Border Collie?


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Greyhound
> 
> Irish Wolfhound or Chow?


Definitely Chow!
Basset or Black & Tan **** Hound?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Probably the Black and Tan but I'm not much of a hound person either way.

Chow or Samoyed?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Samoyed!



> BTW Squeeker - the OP asked for no mixed breeds, I believe. Because then, I'm pretty sure a great deal of people would like to choose the "mutt" option.


Eh, I didn't see that (or remember... either way), but I was just being silly.

Boston Terrier or Schipperke?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Schipperke

Saluki or Shar-Pei?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Saluki!! 

Norfolk Terrier or Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> Saluki!!
> 
> Norfolk Terrier or Irish Wolfhound?


Darn. Two breeds I love. Norfolk terrier, I'll say, only because I'm leery of owning a dog that could potentially weigh twice as much as I do.

Australian Cattle Dog or Australian Shepherd?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Australian Shepherd.

American Pitbull or Cane Corso?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

ooooo. Id have to go with APBT.

SBT or APBT?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

APBT, a nicely bred one with all the gorgeous muscle tone..

Hmmm..

Shar-Pei or Neapolitan Mastiff?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

ehh... not a fan of the mastiff purely for slobber, but not a fan of the wrinkles on the sharpei... but I'll go mastiff.

Dobe or minpin?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dobe

Landseer Newfie or American Eskimo


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

American Eskimo, always wanted one.

Westie or Maltese


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Westie

Dogo Argentine or Dutch Shepherd


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

dogo argentine.

Greyhound or Italian Greyhound? =P


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Greyhound


Otter hound or Standard Poodle?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

standard poodle!

Chesapeake Bay Retriever or Lab?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Chessie!! 

Kooikerhondje or Alaskan Klee Kai?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Alaskan Klee Kai

Thai Ridgeback or Treeing Walker Coonhound?


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Thai Ridgeback(one of my very faves)

American Eskimo or Pomeranian


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Pomeranian, I love how they come in that wolf grey color 

Clumber Spaniel or English Setter?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Clumber Spaniel

Cardigan Welsh Corgi or Pembroke Welsh Corgi?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Clumber! They're so nice and galumphy.


Oops - posted same time.

Pembroke welsh corgi.

pbgv or great pyr?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Pyrenees, they look like big lovable polar bears 

Whippet or Silken Windhound?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Silken Windhoud

American Bull Dog or Boxer?


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Boxer

St.Bernard or Burmese Mountain?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Clumber! They're so nice and galumphy.


That made me LOL... it's totally something my sister would say!

Berner!

American or English cocker?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

English for sure


English Mastiff or Chihuahua


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm gonna go for the Mastiff... such cute droopy faces!

Newfie or Shipperke (I hope I spelled it right)?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll go with Chihuahua, preferably long haired 

Edit: Oops, Pitts posted before me! I'll choose Newfie.

Havanese or Tibetan Terrier?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Tibetan Terrier my friend has one and he's a sweetie!!! 

Bedlington Terrier or Xoloitzcuintli ?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bedlington

Pharoh hound or Canaan dog?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Canaan Dog.

GSP or Yorkshire Terrier?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Yorkie!

Finnish Spitz or Shiba Inu?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hallie Thanks for the game! I'm learning tons of new breeds LOL

I'm gonna go with Shiba Inu.

Dalmatian or Havanese?(I'm watching dogs 101 right now lol)


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Dalmatian! I think they're so gorgeous.

Malamute or Husky?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> Dalmatian! I think they're so gorgeous.
> 
> Malamute or Husky?


Husky, honorable mention for Kobe though. He's both!

Chihuahua or Beagle


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Beagle! 

German Shepherd or Belgian Malinois?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Jan 1, 2010)

GSD

English Bulldog or basenji?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

English Bulldog 

saluki or afgan hound?


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Saluki!

Rotti or Dobe?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I love both but I'm going with Dobe 

Irish Setter or English Setter?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Irish

Irish Wolfhound or Great Dane


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Dane.. I'm not much for the "shaggy look".. so to speak.

Carin Terrier or PBGV?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Carin (not a fan oc PVGV's at all)

German Short Hair Pointer or Boston Terrier


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

GSP

Brittany or Clumber Spaniel?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Brittany


Bichon Friese or Newfoundland?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Clumber... They're very cute (just googled them )

GSP or American Foxhound


oops too late...

Bichon..

now GSP or American Foxhound?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

GSP

Labrador or Flat Coat


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

FCR, even though I have never met one!

Shih tzu or Lhasa Apso?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Shih tzu

Boxer or Rottie?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Honestly, that's a hard one. I'd have to go with Rotties, though.

Labrador Retriever or Yorkshire Terrier?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Lab... again just because I prefer larger dogs.

Sheltie or Rough Collie?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

rough collie

Saluki or Spinone Italiano?


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Rough collie

Doh, I mean Saluki!

Affenpinscher or Norfolk terrier?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Affenpinscher on looks alone.

Greyhound or Beagle?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Greyhound.

Cardigan Welsh Corgi or Catahoula Leopard Dog?


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Catahoula!! Cool dogs...

Mastiff or Newfoundland?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Mastiff!

Rough collie or smooth collie?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Squeeker said:


> Mastiff!
> 
> Rough collie or smooth collie?


Smooth Collie

Dogue de Bordeaux or Bedlington Terrier?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Dogue de Bordeaux.. love em'!

Beagle or Bloodhound?


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Beagle

Great Pyrenees or Afghan Hound?


----------



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

Great Pyrenees

Maltese or Yorkshire Terrier?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Maltese!

Dalmatian or Beagle?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Dalmatian, just because I can't stand the sound of a beagle howling.

Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier or Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Irish Wolfhound...solely based on looks


Boston Terrier or Manchester Terrier


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I've heard bostons have problems with other dogs, so I have to go with the Manchester.

greyhound or whippet?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Greyhound, I like the size better

Italian greyhound or minpin?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> Greyhound, I like the size better
> 
> Italian greyhound or minpin?


Um neither? No dogs a hawk could easily pick up for me...I guess if I had to pick...
Italian Greyhound (have seen a few excellent agility ones!)



Belgian Sheepdog or Belgian Tervuren?







Squeeker said:


> Re: Golden Ditzhound or Flat Coated Retreiver: ask Shaina, she knows!





Locke said:


> Hahaha! I'd take Kim AND Cheeseface!


♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
You guys just cracked me up (delayed reaction I know but I LOL'd )


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Terv for sure!

Airedale or kerry Blue terrier?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Airedale 

Swedish Vallhund or German Spitz?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

A Vallhund is a dream of mine.

Podengo (you can pick the size, I suppose!) or Spinone?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I've always wanted a Spinone!
Needless to say, Spinone.

Shih Tzu or Havanese?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Havanese.

Boston or Frenchie?


----------



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

Boston

Coton de Tulear or Cavalier?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Cavalier. Such sweet dogs! 

Lhasa Apso or Whippet?


----------



## Herding_Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Cavalier. Such sweet dogs!
> 
> Lhasa Apso or Whippet?


Whippet.

Border Collies or Australian Shepherds?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Cavalier, I like their attitude!

English Mastiff or St Bernard?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

English Mastiff... I like less coat.

Keeshond or Shipperke?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Aussie and Mastiff!

Umm, GSD or Golden?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

GSD by far!

Standard Schnauzer or Irish setter?


----------



## Herding_Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

Tough choice...

BUT....Irish Setter.

Border Collie or GSD?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Herding_Dog said:


> Whippet.
> 
> Border Collies or Australian Shepherds?


I'll answer yours since it got skipped. I'd definitely pick a BC over an Aussie. (Hopefully my next dog is a bc)


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Herding_Dog said:


> Border Collie or GSD?


Boykin Spaniel or Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Boykin Spaniel!! 

Vizsla or Bluetick Coonhound?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Boykin Spaniel or Cocker Spaniel?


Boykin, knew a cocker who would pee every time she saw me, turned me off the breed completely.

Oops, someone was faster!

Vizla, great eyes.

Xolo or Chihuahua?


----------



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

Chihuahua

Pomeranian or Japanese Chin?


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Pomeranian

Tibetan Mastiff or Manchester terrier?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Manchester Terrier.

Barbet or Lagotto Romagnolo?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Lagotto Romagnolo!

Shiba Inu or Jindo?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hallie said:


> Lagotto Romagnolo!
> 
> Shiba Inu or Jindo?


Jindo



Bernese Mtn Dog or Great Pyrenees?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Oooh, fun thread! 

Great Pyrenees

Alaskan Malamute or Northern Inuit?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Alaskan Malamute

Boxer or Basenji?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Both are interesting, but probably boxer.

Komondor or Puli?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

You know... I don't really know I guess Puli maybe.. lol

Cane Corso or Pharaoh Hound?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Cane Corso (I love their faces!)

German Shorthaired Pointer or Vizsla


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Vizsla. 

Yorkshire Terrier or Silky Terrier?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yorkshire Terrier! So cute!

Papillon or Beagle?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Papillon 


German Shepherd or Belgian Malinois?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm... I think I'll go with the German Shepherd.

American Foxhound or Boston Terrier?


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

American Foxhound. They seem friendlier, and to me, more handsome ")

Llewellin Setter or Affenpinscher?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Affenpinscher.

Cesky Terrier or Coton de Tulear?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Coton de Tulear for me. 

Shih tzu or Lhasa Apso??


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll have to say Lhasa Apso for me.

Greyhound or Rough coated Collie


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Rough Coated Collie



Basset Hound or Bloodhound?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Bloodhound, much more active. 

Curly Coated Retriever or Flat Coated Retriever?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Curly coated Retriever...I love them there so cute.

English Mastiff or Shiloh Shepherd.


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

English Mastiff. So handsome.

Pekingese or Japanese Chin??


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I gotta say I love the Japanese Chins.

Rottie or Weim


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Japanese Chin. 

Miki or Maltese?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Maltese I suppose


Cairn Terrier or West Highland White Terrier?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Cairn Terrier! 

Chihuahua or Pom?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pet quality pom (can I choose that?) I like the non show foxy pom look.

Russian Toy Terrier or American Hairless Terrier?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Russian Toy Terrier

Tibetan Mastiff or Leonberger?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Edit! you beat me! Tibetan Mastiff

Weimaraner or Canaan Dog?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Canaan Dog

Boerboel or Fila Brasileiro?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't know much about either so: Fila Brasileiro based on looks (will research more later  )

Siberian Husky or American Eskimo


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sibe


Pembrook Welsh Corgi or Cardigan Welsh Corgi?


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Cardigan Welsh Corgi

Yellow lab or Golden Retreiver?

Fun thread!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lab... But does it have to be Yellow?? 

Border Terrier or Dandie Dinmont Terrier?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Border!

Scottish Terrier or Mini Schnauzer?


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Scottish Terrier. 

Siberian Husky or Alaskan Malamute?


----------



## Happy (Jan 3, 2010)

Alaskan Malamute!

Pomeranian or Pug?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Pug all the way! 

Bearded Collie or Dutch Shepherd?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Bearded Collie for me. 

Chinese Crested or Mexican Hairless (xolo)


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Chinese Crested

Italian greyhound or Chihuahua?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

IG



Border Collie or Australian Kelpie?


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Border collie!

Border Collie or Collie?


----------



## Happy (Jan 3, 2010)

tough one.. but i love border collie puppies 

cocker spaniel or Scottish terrier?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Cocker. 

Dalmation or Catahoula?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Catahoula

German Shorthaired Pointer or Chesapeake Bay Retriever?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

GSP



Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Great dane, they're so lovable!

Tibetan Spaniel or Tibetan Mastiff?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Tough one. I'll go with the spaniel.

Akita or Chow?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Akita <3


ibizan or saluki?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

h'm... neither my cup of tea, but I'll say Ibizan.

Kelpie or Aussie?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kelpie


Brittany or English Springer?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

English

Great Pyrenees or Schipperke?


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Schipperke

Beaceron or Brussels Griffon?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Beauceron!

Toy, Mini, or Standard Poodle?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Mini Poodle

Puli or Galgo?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go Mini, they're the closest to Basil's size 
Preferably black and white particolor, too 

EDIT: I wasn't fast enough, lol! I'll say Galgo.

Yorkshire Terrier or Airdale?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Airdale


Icelandic Sheepdog or Norwegian Elkhound?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Norwegian

Norwich or Norfolk Terrier?


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Norwich.

Afghan hound or bull mastiff?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Afghan. 

Gordon Setter or Irish Setter?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Gordon Setter

Golden Retriever or Hovawart?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Hovawart.

Pharaoh Hound or Tibetan Spaniel?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Pharoah Hound. 

Asawakh or Briard?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Azawakh

Volpino or Dingo?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Dingo!! Love them!

Irish Wolfhound or Saint Bernard?


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Irish wolfhound! 

Papillon or Chihuahua?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Papillon. 

Parsons russel terrier (JRT) or Dandie Dinmont terrier?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Papillon, LOL, but everyone knew that!

My bad!! Too slow!! Dandie Dinmont here!

Chihuahua or Doxie?


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Doxie.

Beagle or American Foxhound?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Beagle! 

English Bulldog or Staffordshire Bull terrier?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull terrier

Irish Setter or Greyhound?


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

irish setter.


norwegian elkhound or cocker spaniel?


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Cocker Spaniel

Boston Terrier or Yorkie?


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Boston Terrier

Shikoku Ken or New Guinea Singing Dog


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

New Guinea Singing Dog. 

King Shepherd or German Shepherd?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

German Shepherd

Lab or Golden?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Golden definitely.

English Cocker Spaniel or American Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

English

chow or shar pei


----------



## suzieque (Oct 29, 2009)

Chow 

Puli or Pomeranian


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Uh.. Pomeranian I guess!

Brittany or Irish Red and White Setter?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Brittany!!!

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Cavalier

Bearded Collie or Border Collie?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Cocker spaniel

Border terrier or Boston terrier

Edit: Bearded

Border terrier or Boston terrier


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Boston Terrier

Shar Pei or Afghan Hound


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Afghan. 

Shiloh Shepherd or Great Dane?


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Great Dane

Mexican Hairless or Golden Retriever


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Mexican Hairless

English Bulldog or Bull terrier


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

English Bulldog

Shetland Sheepdog or Collie?


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

Shetland Sheepdog

Boxer or Boston Terrier?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Boston Terrier

Shih tzu or Pekingese?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Shih Tzu. 

Bedlington terrier or Poodle?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Poodle

Australian Shepherd or German Shepherd?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

German Shepherd

American Bulldog or Cane Corso


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Cane Corso

Min Pin or Dachshund


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Dachshund! 

Long Haired Chihuahua or Great Dane?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Long haired chi 

Tiny Papillon or Oversized Pap? (Is this against the rules? Lol)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oversized Papillon! (Says the girl with an 18 inch miniature schnauzer )

Portuguese Water Dog or Irish Water Spaniel?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, I guess it's obvious what I wouLd choose, I've got a 14 inch Papillon!

Of those two I'll pick Portuguese Water Dog.

Papillon or Phalene?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Phalène, I guess. Sometimes I feel I don't fit in this forum, not being a papillion fan 

Pharaoh hound or Bloodhound?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Pharoah hound. 


Pembroke Welsh Corgi or Cardigan Welsh Corgi?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi!

Old English Sheepdog or Shetland Sheepdog?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

CorgiKarma said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi!
> 
> Old English Sheepdog or Shetland Sheepdog?


OES

English Pointer or German Short Haired Pointer?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Meshkenet said:


> OES
> 
> English Pointer or German Short Haired Pointer?


German Short Haired Pointer, only because I've only met dogs of the German variety.

Dogo Argentino or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Cavalier. 

Saint Bernard or Great Pyrenees?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a toughy, lol! I love the Great Pyranees, but I dunno if I'd be compatible with a LGD. So Saint is is 

Harrier or Beagle?


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Nargle said:


> That's a toughy, lol! I love the Great Pyranees, but I dunno if I'd be compatible with a LGD. So Saint is is
> 
> Harrier or Beagle?


Had to look up the harrier... looks a heck of a lot like my TW coonhound. But I'll leave the choosing to someone else...


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Nargle said:


> That's a toughy, lol! I love the Great Pyranees, but I dunno if I'd be compatible with a LGD. So Saint is is
> 
> Harrier or Beagle?


Beagle! 

Collie or Portuguese Water Dog?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Collie

Presa Canario or English Mastiff


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

English Mastiff

Great Dane or Neapolitan Mastiff?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Great Dane!!!

English Springer Spaniel or Samoyed?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Samoyed

English Bulldog or Chihuahua?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

peekies said:


> Samoyed
> 
> English Bulldog or Chihuahua?


Chihuahua, but only if it is my own  EB have too many known health problems for me.

Afghan Hound or Borzoi?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Borzoi

Rhodesian Ridgeback or spinone Italiano


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Borzoi
> 
> Rhodesian Ridgeback or spinone Italiano


Rhodesian, handsome pups!

Leonberger or GSD?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

GSD 

Aussie or Chocolate Lab


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chocolate Lab.

Jack Russel Terrier or Field Spaniel?


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

chocolate lab of course!

australian cattle dog or border collie?

ah crap!

field spaniel, now back to 

australian cattle dog or border collie?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Border Collie 

Havanese or Bichon?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Havanese.

Volpino Italiano or Norrbottenspets?


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Norrbottenspets

Jindo or Eurasier


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Eurasier 

Standard or Min poodle?


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Standard Poodle

I haven't read them all so I hope i'm not repeating anyone...

Rottweiler

or

english bulldog


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

TStafford said:


> Standard Poodle
> 
> I haven't read them all so I hope i'm not repeating anyone...
> 
> ...


Rottweiler

Saluki or Azawakh?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a hard one! I think I'll go with Saluki. 

Bearded Collie or St. Bernard?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

St. Bernard.

Portuguese Water Dog or Kuvasz?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Kuvasz, based off of looks alone!

Rottweiler or Italian Greyhound?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Rottie!

Greyhound or Beagle?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Greyhound

American Eskimo or Alaskan Klee Kai?


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

American Eskimo

Great Dane or Mastiff?


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Great Dane.

Lowchen or Bedlington Terrier?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Shaggydog said:


> American Eskimo
> 
> Great Dane or Mastiff?


Mastiff

Malamute or Samoyed?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

Malamute

Siberian Husky or Jack Russell


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

JRT

Irish Terrier or Scottish Terrier?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Irish Terrier

Weimaraner or Vizsla?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh tough one because I've considered both of them for my next dog, but I think I'll have to go with Vizsla! 

American Foxhound or American Water Spaniel?


----------

